# Smoked Salsa -- Round Two (with Q-view)



## adiochiro3 (Jun 19, 2011)

We brought some of our authentic salsa to the Mother's Day gathering at my in-law's, and it was such a hit (particularly with my FIL) that we did another batch for Father's Day.  This is a recipe given to me by a native of Mexico a number of years ago.  Our only tweak is the smoke.








Serranos, garlic, and tomato into the smoker...







The Serranos smoked for maybe an hour.  The rest were in for about 3 hours at around 120*.  Smoked with plum wood.
 







Dice up the tomatoes in 1/4 inch cubes.  Add 2 cloves of garlic, a 1/4 bunch of cilantro (below), and one bunch of green onions (not shown).  I love working in the kitchen with my youngest -- who is not so young anymore!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Mix everything together and season to taste with salt and pepper.







The obligatory taste-test!  We agreed that the salsa lacked enough "kick," so she went to the store to get one more serrano (and more chips for tomorrow!)!!!  One more raw serrano did the trick.  Turned out really well, & by tomorrow it will be sensational once all of the ingredients shake hands and get acquainted overnight!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking!

Cheers!

James


----------



## shiz-nit (Jun 19, 2011)

nice colors going on indeed


----------



## otter (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks and sounds GREAT Thank You


----------



## venture (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks good!  Enjoy and thanks for the post.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2011)

You nailed it, serranos are the ticket. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll have to try that smoked. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm a chili head for sure.


----------



## jared101 (Jun 19, 2011)

looks good, will have to whip up a batch, didn't think of smoking the veg for the salsa, but why not!


----------



## venture (Jun 20, 2011)

Lots of people roast these ingredients.  Why not smoke them!

Very interesting salsa.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2011)

That looks great James!!!

My stomach can't handle that much garlic, but I sure would like to eat some!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 20, 2011)

Yours is very similar to mine. Mostly the same ingredients with a little lime juice. Man that stuff is good. Awesome, I love smoked salsa


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this! Looks SO good!  It's going on the short list - carne asada party coming up next month.  It'll have the lime in it, might even throw in a shot of tequila... Cheers!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks great James!!!
> 
> My stomach can't handle that much garlic, but I sure would like to eat some!!!
> 
> ...


It was only two _*cloves*_, not two heads.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have other designs for the rest!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Yours is very similar to mine. Mostly the same ingredients with a little lime juice. Man that stuff is good. Awesome, I love smoked salsa





TheBarbeQueen said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Looks SO good!  It's going on the short list - carne asada party coming up next month.  It'll have the lime in it, might even throw in a shot of tequila... Cheers!


Lime & Tequila!  What great ideas!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That's why I love hanging out on the SMF -- good things only get better when we put our heads together!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> It was only two _*cloves*_, not two heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh--OK---I saw that big clump laying there, and all of a sudden "Emeril" jumped into my mind!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good.

Mr. T

“If it fit’s, smoke it”


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!

 Great pics too!!

  Craig


----------

